# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ark Forwarder [Stena Forwarder, Mont Ventoux, Sea Centurion, Und Ege, Stena Ausonia]

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ARK FORWARDER.jpg Ρο-ρό όπως αυτό,της σειράς ARK της Stena,ναυλώνονται από ναυτικά όπως το Βρετανικό. Εδώ πριν μερικά χρόνια σε ελληνικά νερά.

----------

